# The UnCircumcised



## sissyjo (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok this call I did not personally have but when i was told about it I was in total awww. The call came in as guy needing help to urinate. The crews arrives to find a 60+ y/o uncircumcised the the foreskin grown together, and when he urinated it was then trapped per say. They transfer the guy to the hospital. Later the other crew on duty gets a call from the hospital, which is more of a "bandaid station" for a transfer to a larger hospital. This is where it gets bad. The dr. at the "bandaid station" tried to cut an incision to open the penis and allow the urine to drain. According to the medic taking him to the "real" hospital. "the guys penis looked like a filleted fish and then stuck the head in a meat grinder". He said this was the most worst thing he had ever seen. Which I am sure that being a man himself made it 10x's as bad. But i just could not imagine. I see a lawsuit in that dr future!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SC Bird (Nov 4, 2007)

OUCH!!!!  That just hurts to think about....very vivid description by the medic!!!  YIKES!!

-Matt


----------



## OreoThief (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds like the UNcircumcised was UNhygienic for a LONG time. :blush:


----------

